
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (September 2017) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, Colorado, NYC, or Remote

We are a remote 3-person full-stack team design and dev team. Our portfolio:
[https://stratosphere.digital](https://stratosphere.digital). Some recent
projects we've launched: [https://divvydose.com](https://divvydose.com),
[http://www.fitnessration.com.sg](http://www.fitnessration.com.sg),
[http://shoptwigs.com](http://shoptwigs.com).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Sass, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We generally prefer to do fixed bid projects based on scope, but we also offer
hourly rates and discounted monthly retainer options. Contact: via our website
or you can contact me directly at eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a polyglot, full-stack developer with 17 years experience. My specialties
are Rails, Postgres, Chef, and Angular/Vue, although I've done a lot of Java
and Python too. I am reliable, easy to work with, quick to turn things around,
and a good communicator. I can work solo or on a team, either as lead or a
team member. I value client satisfaction as highly as technical excellence.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays](https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers](https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | FULL STACK DEVELOPER | REMOTE + EDINBURGH, UK.

Freelance full stack software developer with over 10 years experience
including a PhD in software verification offering:

\- _Web app development:_ JavaScript (Node.js, TypeScript, Vue, Angular,
jQuery), Python (Flask, Django), Java, PHP (WordPress)

\- _Mobile app development:_ Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova

\- _Cloud hosting:_ Creating scalable apps that run on Heroku and AWS

\- _SEO:_ On-page audits and optimisations.

\- _Code quality:_ Reducing defects in existing projects by integrating test
suites, staging + development environments, Continuous Integration, planning
boards and code reviews

Portfolio and more information available at
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org).

Contact sw@seanw.org for more details.

------
tedhoryczun
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Pittsburgh PA

Team player Android Developer a track record of getting projects done early
with excellent productivity skills. Successfully created apps similar to UBER
with Firebase, RxJava, and REALM. Android Kotlin blogger, and course creator.

Location: Pittsburgh PA

Remote: Yes

GitHub: [https://github.com/TedHoryczun](https://github.com/TedHoryczun)

Resume: [http://ow.ly/YFCO30diMzi](http://ow.ly/YFCO30diMzi)

Website: [http://www.devlanding.com/](http://www.devlanding.com/)

Email: TedHoryczun1@gmail.com

Rate: $55/hr

------
africajam
SEEKING FREELANCER | Madrid, Spain | REMOTE PropertyWebBuilder is an open
source real estate website builder. A few users are interested in a mobile app
client and I am looking for someone who can create an iOS client for it.
Looking to have it ready early next year so plenty of time to work on it part-
time. Will prefer someone who is interested in the real estate space.

Website: [http://propertywebbuilder.com](http://propertywebbuilder.com)

Think this is for you? Email work @ propertywebbuilder.com

------
ritchiea
SEEKING WORK - Berlin, Germany/New York City - Remote Ok

Experienced full stack, product focused Ruby and Javascript developer with
work history focused on startups. Some big company (e.g. NY Times,
Cleversafe), small business and agency experience as well. Most of my
experience is with Rails and/or Angular but I've also worked with node.js,
React, Sinatra, Wordpress and Python/Django. Not dev-ops per say but I have
experience managing deployments with AWS, Digital Ocean, Rackspace and Heroku.

A lot of my projects have involved helping startups get to an MVP or build out
features from an MVP. I've also done cleanup on projects when another agency
or developer was behind schedule and a project needed to ship ASAP. Really I'm
open to any project that sounds interesting, let's talk. Lots of client facing
experience as well, great at communicating with the business side and shaping
technical decisions around business needs. I can also pick up the slack when
design resources are short.

I've been based out of NYC for 8 years & I'm still in the city regularly but
at the moment I'm in Berlin seeking a freelancer visa. Open to work with both
U.S. & German clients.

Github: [https://github.com/ritchiea](https://github.com/ritchiea)

Resume/CV:
[http://www.andrewritchie.info/docs/andrewritchie.pdf](http://www.andrewritchie.info/docs/andrewritchie.pdf)

------
d10p
SEEKING WORK - Toronto + REMOTE (GMT-5). I'm a full-stack web developer with 6
years of professional experience.

Tools of the trade: JavaScript (vanilla or with a framework such a React),
Python + Django

I work with clients to provide full stack solutions to their real world
problems. I try to use the best tool for the job and deliver cleanly-written
applications that are well-documented and should be easy to maintain into the
future. Some of last few projects I worked on:

\- [https://idx.klick.com/](https://idx.klick.com/) (as a team) - video
sharing community for the pharma. industry

\- [https://www.homeperfect.ca/](https://www.homeperfect.ca/) (solo) -
Construction business management

\- [https://kraniumnetwork.com/](https://kraniumnetwork.com/) (solo) - Web app
used for people looking for tutoring help, and for tutors looking for work

My resume and contact information can be found at
[http://dale.io/resume/](http://dale.io/resume/) Code & side projects
available at [https://github.com/obsoke](https://github.com/obsoke) &
[https://gitlab.com/](https://gitlab.com/)

------
mbaker
SEEKING WORK, San Francisco to Mountain View / San Francisco Bay Peninsula |
Remote OK

Front-end developer

Strong focus on Vanilla JavaScript, Progressive Enhancement, CSS transitions,
SVG animations, and Responsive Web Development.

Experience building visualizations, charts, graphs, and dashboards for data-
rich web applications.

Creating wireframes or receiving high-fidelity mockups, turning those designs
into code, and getting the project launched into production has been a
specialty of mine for many years.

Sketch App design or PSD to responsive web code done lickety–split.

Fast turnaround times for creative agency work has been my niche. Developing
data-driven dashboards with interactive tables for security and e-commerce
corporations is my specialty.

I'm always available to talk. My promise to you is to always be in
communication. I will travel to meet and work in person.

More info on my website: [https://mibake.space/](https://mibake.space/)

Work sample: [https://mibake.space/taste/](https://mibake.space/taste/)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/cleverbaker](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cleverbaker)

[https://twitter.com/mibake](https://twitter.com/mibake)

Email: cleverbaker at gmail

------
hboon
SEEKING WORK - Based in Singapore (GMT+8), work remotely.

16 years in software industry in development and consulting. Enterprise
software experience. iOS/macOS app developer. Familiar with Obj-C, Swift and
RubyMotion.

These are examples of how we can work together:

* App maintenance. Bug fixes, enhancements, keeping track of iOS upgrades

* Building of SDKs

* Kickstart a project

* Fix a troublesome issue or component

Experience working across timezones.

More details: [http://hboon.com/hire/](http://hboon.com/hire/)

------
reubano
SEEKING WORK | American living in Tanzania | Remote Only | travel possible

Hi HN. I'm an MIT trained data consultant, open source contributor, and
speaker. I use data to help software companies improve their operations,
products, and services.

I also created two Python libraries (riko and meza) used by organizations for
ETL, stream processing, and data analysis.

Specialties: databases/APIs, automation, BI/ERP/CRM, screen scraping, and SPA
development.

Rate: $5k/wk

Tech stack:

* Python (Flask, SQLAlchemy, Pandas, Twisted)

* Coffee/JavaScript (Node, Express, D3, Leaflet, Mithril, Lunr)

* cloud (Heroku, DigitalOcean, AWS, TravisCI)

* DB (PostgreSQL, SQLite, Memcache, Redis, MongoDB)

Info:

* about: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/reubano](https://www.linkedin.com/in/reubano)

* portfolio: [https://www.reubano.xyz/portfolio/](https://www.reubano.xyz/portfolio/)

* contact: rcummings[@]nerevu[●]com

* SO: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/408556/reubano](https://stackoverflow.com/users/408556/reubano)

* talks: [https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5fKnSm4M_VWxdWRwNuXS...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5fKnSm4M_VWxdWRwNuXSxQ3TsYFG4C_l)

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK, on-site in the Eindhoven area (NL) | Remote OK

I am a strong software engineer who is passionate about functional programming
and large-scale distributed systems, and cares about producing clean, elegant,
maintainable, robust, well-tested Scala code.

Core Skills:

\- Spark Streaming, Kafka

\- Cassandra (DevOps, Data Modeling)

\- Graph Modeling / Algorithms / Queries (with Spark GraphFrames and Neo4J)

\- Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient), Python (proficient), Elm
(proficient)

Other Skills: Git, Docker, Akka Streams, Apache Ignite, Avro, Parquet,
Zookeeper, HDFS, ElasticSearch, AWS (EC2/S3/RedShift/DataPipeline/EMR).

Other Skills: Machine Learning with SparkML (Linear / Logistic Regression,
Decision Trees, Random Forest, Naive Bayes, Alternating Least Squares /
Recommender Systems, K-Means Clustering, Anomaly Detection, Frequent Pattern
Mining / Topic Modeling)

Professional Background (formerly): ETL Developer / Traditional DWHs /
Kimball's and Data Vault Methodologies

Educational Background: Computer Science, Artificial Intelligence

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups.

Profile: [https://angel.co/dan-serban](https://angel.co/dan-serban)

My rate is EUR 75 per hour.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
jayliew
SEEKING WORK

iOS, 2x YC PORTFOLIO EXPERIENCE, LOCAL TO SF BAY AREA

\+ Location: SF, Mountain View, Palo Alto, San Francisco Bay Area, Silicon
Valley, CA, US.

\+ Technologies: iOS, iOS, iOS. Swift. Native. iOS.

\+ Education: Computer Science / CS / C.S. bachelors degree.

\+ Experience: I’ve worked for 2 YC companies to date (1 hardware, 1
software). I've also worked for publicly-traded tech companies as a contractor
and as a full-time employee.

\+ Soft-skills: No language or cultural barriers. I speak fluent and clear
"American" English and have years of customer-facing experience with both
technical and non-technical people. You’ll have no friction communicating with
me and I will collaborate with your current team just fine.

\+ Time zone: I'm can even be available locally in-person to sync with your
team face-to-face during normal US business hours (no need to wake up at 3am
remote team meeting.)

\+ Complementary technologies: Python, Django, jQuery, full-stack web, DevOps,
Redis, LAMP, SQL, Parse, Postgres, Heroku, Objective-C, Obj-C.

\+ Résumé / CV / LinkedIn / Resume: (sensitive info) Please drop me an email
and I’ll respond with PDF.

\+ Work authorization: Full work authorization + US secret security clearance.

\+ Satisfied free-lance clients reference list upon request.

\+ Email: jayliew at jayliew ¤ com

\+ Remote: OK

------
codez
=====================================

SEEKING WORK - Remote

=====================================

A front end developer with a huge passion for all things JavaScript and Front
End! Keen to help people solve problems and create cool things! Fortunate
enough to have worked with some big names and open to various types of
opportunity. Check out my code/site and hope to hear from you! Don't hesitate
to reach out, love a challenge!

\----------

Technologies: Javascript, ES5/6, React, React-Native, Redux, CSS, SASS/SCSS,
Stylus, Less, Webpack 1/2, HTML, jade/pug, CoffeeScript, gulp, grunt, Node,
Angular, Backbone, marionette, MEAN stack, Riot, TDD, HTML5 Canvas, GSAP, Flux
etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [https://jh3y.github.io](https://jh3y.github.io) (needs some update)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Codepen: [https://codepen.io/jh3y](https://codepen.io/jh3y)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/jheytompkins](https://linkedin.com/in/jheytompkins)

------
fireworks10
SEEKING WORK

Location: Cambridge-MA-USA, Bogota-CO.

Remote: Yes

Web design, and full stack web development firm. Let us activate your vision.
Our team does everything from mockups to functional responsive webapps.

Experienced with Sketch, HTML5/CSS3, SVG, JavaScript, jQuery, Vue.js, MySQL,
PHP, SSH, and Linux (LAMP).

We primary build with the PHP framework Laravel, and host with DigitalOcean.

We have experience managing high traffic websites, and large scale relational
databases. We can integrate with 3rd party APIs and payment gateways, such as
Stripe.

We can build a powerful admin dashboard and content management system, for you
to easily manage your website.

We also have a lot of experience with internet marketing, AdWords, SEO, and
SMO (social media optimization).

Our working rate is around $50/hr. We can also work with fixed pricing,
depending on your project.

Most recent project: [http://offpeak.io](http://offpeak.io), a travel tool
featured in TheNextWeb, Travel+Leisure, Thrillist, and Conde Nast Traveler.

Contact us with any questions and for more info. We can send you a formal
proposal once we learn more about your project and its requirements.

Our team is fluent in English and Spanish.

e-mail: eric+hn@ream.io

skype: eric.908

------
azmorf
SEEKING FREELANCERS - Austin, TX - Remote Ok

Looking for a creative Front-End Developer who has the skillset of, in
collaboration with our design team, creating some of the most amazing websites
that you can see on website award resources like awwwards.com or thefwa.com.
Our bar is really high for this role, and we're looking for someone with a
portfolio of the works of that level. Visual awesomeness is a must; knowledge
of React/Angular/etc isn't that important.

WHO WE ARE:

Handsome is a human-centered design and technology company that partners with
companies big and small to create impactful products. Our client partnerships
include FedEx, Keller Williams, Facebook, Home Depot, Nickelodeon and others.
Independently owned and headquartered in downtown Austin, TX.

Email me: alex[аt]handsome.is. In the email, please note which role you're
applying for, and include your portfolio (even if it's just a bulleted list of
URLs). Strong portfolio in accordance to the description above is a must. In
Subject, please include "[HN Freelancer]".

------
BjoernKW
SEEKING WORK

Location: Rhine-Ruhr, Germany, remote or Europe preferred.

Remote: Yes

IT consultant, web and enterprise software developer with more than 15 years
of experience.

I'm experienced in JavaScript, HTML5 (AngularJS / Angular 2 in particular,
recently Vue.js as well) and many other web-related technologies. I'm a long-
time Java / Spring developer and I have lots of experience with RDBMS as well,
particularly PostgreSQL and Oracle DB.

I help companies in terms of software quality and knowledge transfer: Test
automation (both on the front-end using tools like Protractor and on the back-
end with frameworks like JUnit and Mockito), continuous deployment, improving
collaboration within teams, training developers regarding best practices and
adopting new technologies.

Website: [https://bjoernkw.com](https://bjoernkw.com)

GitHub profile: [https://github.com/BjoernKW/](https://github.com/BjoernKW/)

Please contact me via the contact form on my website or send an email to
bjoern / at / bjoernkw.com

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote OK - Travel Possible Experienced
software developer with a history in startups.

Proficient in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'flask', 'google.app.engine']
      * Javascript  ['node','react'];
      * Clojure  '(compojure re-natal reagent)
      * Go {'appengine', 'aws'}
      * Haskell, Prolog (and other esoterics)
    

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
engineering management, product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include 2U, Fuze, Shift, Sosh, Getaround, Codecademy,
Factset, Wakemate, drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among others. Currently
represented by [http://www.10xmanagement.com](http://www.10xmanagement.com)

For more info see our page at [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or
talk to us at hn@turbines.io

------
ioddly
SEEKING WORK - Houston, TX / Remote / Travel OK

Available from September 12 (next Tuesday) onwards.

I'm a full stack web developer doing everything from desktop Electron apps to
backends for mobile apps running on AWS.

I'd be happy to help with your next project whether it's working on a large,
existing codebase or building a user-facing product from scratch.

Here are some of the technologies I typically work with:

    
    
        Backend => Python/flask or django, node.js, go
        Frontend => ES2015 JavaScript, (+ TypeScript if possible!), React+Redux or riot, preact, SASS, Bootstrap
        Storage => postgres, sqlite3 redis, RethinkDB
    

I cut my coding teeth writing compilers in C++ and Scheme, so I'm confident I
can figure out whatever stack you need me to.

Shoot me an email at phil@upvalue.io or check me out further at
[https://upvalue.io](https://upvalue.io) or
[https://github.com/ioddly](https://github.com/ioddly)

------
laurilii
SEEKING WORK - Amsterdam, Netherlands / Remote

Freelance designer and front-end developer with 9 years of experience. I also
do full stack development work with Meteor.

HTML, CSS, LESS, SCSS, PHP, Bootstrap, jQuery, MeteorJS, Git, Grunt, WordPress
& wooCommerce, Kirby CMS

Portfolio & contact info: [http://lauriliimatta.com](http://lauriliimatta.com)

~~~
jamesmp98
Do you min me inquiring about your opinion of Meteor. I here it's great for
putting together an MVP, but it scales terribly past 100 users.

~~~
laurilii
Indeed I'd say it's great for putting together an MVP (mainly because you can
do it really quickly). As for the scalability I don't think you'll hit some
limit after 100 users but of course it depends on your app too.

------
marcus_chang
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE ONLY

Offering consulting work for multiple vehicle routing and traveling salesman
optimization. I've built scheduling + routing systems used by some of the
biggest organizations in the world and can help you with whatever routing
needs you might have.

Rate: 185/hr, 6500/wk

Email: marcus@travelingsalesmanproblem.com

Also available for general data science/machine learning projects.

------
jknightco
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Willing to Travel [US/EU]

Need an Android app? Already have an awesome iOS app? I can help.

I'll take your iOS app and prepare everything you need to port it to Android
in just a few short weeks, then handle development from the first line of code
to first app download—or assist you and your team as you build everything
yourselves.

Send me an email at james@pembroke.studio and we can begin porting your iOS
app to Android ASAP. I only take on one project a month, and my next available
engagement starts Monday, September 25th.

Not ready to get started, but still have some questions about porting to
Android? Send me an email at and we'll get you pointed in the right direction.
I can also train your existing developers to build modern, fast, and highly
testable Android apps.

Site: [http://pembroke.studio/](http://pembroke.studio/)

Email: james@pembroke.studio

Keywords: Android, iOS, port, porting, mobile, development, design, UX,
product, remote, iPhone, native

------
ultimaterocks
SEEKING FREELANCERS - Ft. Lauderdale, Atlanta, San Francisco, Toronto - Onsite
and Remote

Ultimate Software has been building HR and Payroll software since 1990. We
moved from selling licenses for on-premise installations to a cloud-
based/subscription model in 2002. We are passionate about building awesome
tools to make people's work lives easier. Our motto is People First, which
describes how we treat our customers and our amazing company culture.

Ultimate Software is hiring for a large number of development positions,
including:

\- Software Engineers (Java) \- Software Engineers (C#) \- Software Test
Engineers, and more.

About 20% of our Product Development team works from home. We have an
unbelievable benefits/401K package, so apply to Fortune’s #1 Best Tech Company
to Work For in 2017 today!

Here is a link to our job postings:
[http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj](http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj)

You can also email resumes to techcareers AT ultimatesoftware.com

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote or Europe preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

Contact me on Freenode IRC (Kliment) or by email at kliment@0xfb.com

------
smoqadam
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Freelance full-stack web developer with 5+ years of experience

    
    
        Back-end: PHP, Python, Nodejs, Rust
    
        Front-end: HTML, CSS, JS, Vue.js
    
        Database: MySql, MongoDB, Redis
    
        http://github.com/smoqadam
    
        Résumé/CV: http://smoqadam.me/saeed.moqadam.pdf
    
        saeed.moqadam@gmail.com

------
dovin
SEEKING WORK / remote / Seattle

Hey there! As a programmer the past five years I've written code and designed
products for startups, universities, and open-source web-based projects.

Past experience includes working with researchers to create an NSF-funded
serious game, bringing desktop and phone apps with a shared React codebase and
API to market, building a proof-of-concept data collection and analytics
dashboard with a Django backend.

Technologies: * Javascript: Node.js, ES6, React, Redux, D3, Coffeescript,
Node, React Native * Python: Flask, Django, Selenium, REST frameworks * Misc:
Ubuntu, MongoDB, SQL

Github: [https://github.com/dovinmu](https://github.com/dovinmu) Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rowancopley/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rowancopley/)

Get in touch through my Gmail account rowan.copley.

------
antoviaque
SEEKING FREELANCER -- REMOTE OK. Open Source developer on Open edX (OpenCraft
- Remote/worldwide company based in Berlin)

Development specialized on the free software project Open edX, used by many
universities and companies to run online courses. See edx.org, stanford.edu or
fun-mooc.fr for examples of Open edX instances. We are a team of fifteen
developers, working remotely from Europe, North America, Asia, Russia &
Australia. The company is not affiliated with edX, but contributing and
working with them on various projects. This is a full time position, were you
would be able to work remotely from where you want, as long as you have a good
internet connexion. : )

It's a large Python/Django codebase, with good code standards and architecture
(a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You would work on different
clients contracts using the platform. The clients list/references include
Harvard, edX themselves, the French government, and various startups &
universities currently running their own instances, or looking to create one.
Tasks are varied, from developing developing core platform features, custom
exercises and tools for specific courses (XBlocks), customizing and deploying
instances, working on both client/server sides, etc.

Most of your work is published as free software (Open edX is released under
the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under the
same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing some of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS/OpenStack, Debian/Ubuntu, JS, HTML/CSS,
MySQL, MongoDB

Interview process: a 30 minutes Hangout with a (simple) coding exercise.

To apply, fill this form: [http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-
developer/](http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-developer/)

~~~
cascada
do you read applications from developers at all?

~~~
mvid
As far as I can tell, no. Never seen anyone I know get a response, for all the
posting they do.

------
fnbr
SEEKING WORK

\- Remote preferred

\- Based in Edmonton, AB, Canada. Willing to travel.

Machine Learning Engineer, focusing on image recognition & NLP

Technologies: Python, PyTorch, Tensorflow, Keras, Flask, Bash, Linux,
Postgresql, MySQL, HTML, CSS, Git.

Github: [https://github.com/finbarrtimbers](https://github.com/finbarrtimbers)

Email: finbarrtimbers a-t gmail dot com

Site: [https://Finbarr.ca](https://Finbarr.ca)

I specialize in developing machine learning proof-of-concepts for small and
medium size companies, and advising small companies on how to implement
machine learning. I have significant experience mentoring teams without ML
experience and bringing them to a spot where they can maintain & buid on
existing systems. I focus on image recognition and NLP problems.

I have several published papers using NLP in an applied setting, which you can
see on finbarr.ca/dedup.

------
keviv
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a Full-stack developer having 11 years of experience. Technologies:

* Frontend: VueJS/Vuex, Angular, HTML, Javascript, Jquery, CSS, Sass

* Backend: PHP, Laravel, Codeigniter, CakePHP, MySQL, Postgresql, Redis, Elasticsearch, Supervisord, AWS

* Other Skills: Photoshop, Built Wordpress plugins, Chrome Extensions, and Atom editor plugins.

* Workflow: Webpack/Gulp/Grunt, Git/Subversion, Composer, NPM, Yarn

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/j8qfpjqohxgswfp/resume_vivek.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/j8qfpjqohxgswfp/resume_vivek.pdf)

Stackoverflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/935831/vivek](http://stackoverflow.com/users/935831/vivek)

Email: mail+sepfl@vivekgupta.com

Blog: [http://vivekgupta.com](http://vivekgupta.com)

------
dcolgan
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Indiana USA - Full Stack Web Developer

Do you find yourself or your employees doing the same thing over and over
again?

I'll build you a back office webapp to automate the tedious, repetitive, and
boring parts of your business - things better left to a computer!

I've built several of these types of apps already. As one happy manager told
me, "with your app we are doing with 10 employees what another similar
organization needs 200 to do." I think that other organization was probably a
bit over-inefficient, but it is still the coolest thing I've heard about code
I've written.

It's crazy how much more effective your business can be if you automate.

You can see some of my past work at:
[http://www.lessboring.com/](http://www.lessboring.com/)

Contact me at david@lessboring.com and let's chat!

------
colebowl
SEEKING WORK | Calgary, Canada | Remote Only

Hi! I'm a Full Stack Web Developer with solid experience building apps using
React.js, Redux in the frontend and Node.js the backend, I have also done a
lot of devops as well.

Are you...

\- Looking for a new feature developed or something finished off?

\- Looking for someone to provide some consulting/guidance on how to get a
project or feature started?

\- Looking for some devops support to automate a task or get a server
environment setup?

I can help with all of these thing and lots more!

If you're looking for any of the above or something completely different, I am
currently available <=15 hours/week and can start immediately. My full resume
as well as my contact details are available here:
[https://colebowl.github.io](https://colebowl.github.io). If you like what you
see, drop me a note and let's talk!

------
thomascothran
SEEKING WORK | Lexington, KY USA | REMOTE

I'm a full stack web developer. I'm experienced with React, Angular, and
Backbone. I enjoy full stack JavaScript, but I've also worked with Django,
Flask, and Ruby on Rails. Big fan of Meteor.js.

I've worked on SaaS products in a number of fields: law (have a law license),
sports science, education, and medical/health. I do work as an individual
freelancer, and I have two other developers I team up with to scale to larger
jobs.

Email: thomas@ventre.tech LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomas-
cothran-02b24995/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomas-cothran-02b24995/) Blog:
[https://medium.com/@tmcothran](https://medium.com/@tmcothran)

------
ReactDev
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Front End Developer

Hi All!

I'm a Front End Developer with 3+ years of professional experience.

Skills:

– HTML (Responive), including HTML5, HAML, and multiple frameworks such as
Bootstrap and Zurb Foundation

– CSS (SASS & LESS too)

– Javascript (AngularJS, ReactJS, JQuery)

– Test-Driven Development (SinonJS, MochaJS & ChaiJS)

\- E2E Development (Protractor, WebDriver, Selenium)

– MongoDB

– Git

\- REST API's

Looking forward to calling you my next client!

------
deedubaya
SEEKING FREELANCER | Remote

HireLoop is looking for commission based Sales Representatives.

Come help HireLoop find traction with small and medium sized businesses who
want to unify and organize their hiring communications.

You: Fluent in English, and available during US timezones. Ideally you have
previous sales experience and are comfortable with generating leads and
pitching SaaS products. The amount of time you put into the project is up to
you, but will directly correlate to your pay. Your involvement will hopefully
grow with our mutual success.

HireLoop is an early stage bootstrapped SaaS offering a fully functional
applicant tracking system for the new digital age.
[https://www.hireloop.io](https://www.hireloop.io)

Apply by emailing: part-time-sales-rep-hireloop+611238@a.hireloop.io

------
cameronmaske
SEEKING WORK - Bristol, UK (Remote preferred)

Hi, I'm an experienced full-stack developer with a passion for startups.

My skills and experiences include:

* Python (Django, Flask, Celery)

* Javascript (Angular, Redux, React, ES6)

* Datastores (Postgres, Elasticsearch, Redis, Kafka)

* DevOps (AWS, Docker, CoreOS)

I've helped build systems that store billions of data points, run millions of
jobs daily and process thousands of messages a second. Beyond just
development, I love consulting with start-ups. I have experience across the
startup life cycle. From the earliest stages of a first hire to the later
stages with millions in annual recurring revenue and profitable.

If you'd like to work together or want to talk my email is c@meronmaske.com.

Github: [https://github.com/cameronmaske](https://github.com/cameronmaske)

------
jamesjguthrie
SEEKING WORK

Hey! I'm a freelance app developer, been working on many different kinds of
projects for years, including language apps, embedded systems, CFD software,
avionics, and games.

Technologies I use include Objective C, Java, PHP, C/C++, mikroC, Python, REST
frameworks, MySQL, AWS, EC2

Github: [https://github.com/jamesjguthrie/](https://github.com/jamesjguthrie/)
Google Play:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=jamesjguthri...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=jamesjguthrie&hl=en_GB)

I'm in Scotland and available locally or remotely. Get in touch through here
or e-mail james at guthrie dot scot

------
dustanbower
EEKING WORK - Remote, US-based

Remote: Yes (have worked exclusively remotely for past 6 years)

Willing to relocate: No

I've been doing full-stack work for the past 6 years, with Python and Django
on the back-end and HTML, CSS, JavaScript, and jQuery on the front-end. I've
also worked with the Django REST Framework and React.js. I'm intimately
familiar with schema and data migrations, including migrations between Django
projects. I've worked extensively with startups and with distributed teams and
am open to occasional travel.

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE/view?usp=sharing)

Email: dustan.bower at gmail

------
fuzzy-logic
SEEKING WORK

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/exclusively

Willing to relocate: No, remote only please.

Fuzzy Logic - DevOps Process Consulting - Linux Systems Administration -
Network Management

I help companies save money, time, and agony through extensive automation -
infrastructure deployment, code-checking/deploy, CI/CD - and good-practices
for on-premise or public cloud management.

Let's have a conversation about where your business is going and what we can
do to get you there.

Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

\- [[https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/)]

\- hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

\- [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf](https://www.fuzzy-
logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf)

------
gilli
-

SEEKING WORK - Remote

UI/UX designer and front-end developer with solid solutions to your
frustrating problems.

-

I can help you with:

UX Design - The most important aspect of every product if you ask me. We will
work together to make user flows, wireframes and prototypes to get a clear
overview of the products goals and how the user will achieve them.

UI Design - This is where your brand and details get added to the wireframes
and user flow. Everything has to be consistent with your image.

Front-end development - Implementation can be tricky. I got the skills to work
with your developers, or on my own, to make your product superb.

All this and a lot more!

Checkout some of my previous work at [https://gilli.is/](https://gilli.is/)
and contact me at gilli@hn.gilli.is

------
_sdegutis
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Chicago suburbs

Seasoned full-stack developer. Wrote cleancoders.com for Bob. I specialize in
rapid development at reasonable prices.

I'm proficient in the full JavaScript stack (Node.js, React, vanilla JS,
Vue.js, Express.js, MongoDB, etc), the Clojure stack (Clojure, Compojure,
ClojureScript, Hiccup, etc), REST APIs and other back-ends, and iOS (UIKit) /
macOS (Cocoa) / React Native / Electron front-ends.

Full portfolio: [https://sdegutis.com/](https://sdegutis.com/)

Resume: [https://sdegutis.com/Resume-
StevenDegutis.pdf](https://sdegutis.com/Resume-StevenDegutis.pdf)

Email: sbdegutis+hnf@gmail.com

------
pankajgupta027
Hi I'm a Full Stack Designer with 4+ years of experience designing web pages
and mobile apps screen design. And now i'm looking for next project to work on
as a freelance designer or wordpress designer or developer. Technologies:
HTML, CSS, PHP, wordpress, adobe photoshop & Illustrator, bootstrap, material
design, javascript, jquery.

Behance Portfolio Link-
[https://www.behance.net/pankaj20ja8d7e](https://www.behance.net/pankaj20ja8d7e)

Linkedin Profile Link - [https://www.linkedin.com/in/pankaj-gupta-
cse/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pankaj-gupta-cse/)

------
ang
SEEKING WORK - Full Stack Product Designer & iOS engineer

I’ve done beautiful Product Design and prototyping work for companies like
Facebook, Square, and Apple. I’m comfortable with creating amazing experiences
for mobile, web, and everything in between.

I can help you design an award winning product, get your website off the
ground, or build you an iOS MVP in Swift.

Learn more about me: [http://blog.aaron.ng](http://blog.aaron.ng)
[http://github.com/aaronn](http://github.com/aaronn)
[http://twitter.com/aaronykng](http://twitter.com/aaronykng)

Reach out at hi@aaron.ng

------
rwieruch
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Berlin - Content Marketing / Marketer

\- Content Production (Blog Content, Product Writings, Newsletter)

\- Content Marketing Strategies (Long Term SEO Optimization, Newsletter
Campaign, Growing your Mailing List)

\- Landing Page Optimization (.e.g Best Practices Guidance, SEO, Conversion
Rates)

\- Dedicated Content Promotion (Social Media, Reddit, HN, Influencer)

\- Social Media Channel Optimization & Assistance (e.g. Facebook, Twitter,
Pinterest, Instagram)

\- Landing Page or Blog Setup (e.g. Hosting, Domain Registrar, Initial Setup)

I am eager to work with you or your company on these things. Feel free to
reach out with questions or offers:
[https://www.iamliesa.com/](https://www.iamliesa.com/)

------
bhu1st
SEEKING WORK | Kathmandu (GMT +5:45) | Remote

Hi I'm a Full Stack Developer with 5+ years of experience developing web apps
looking for next project to work on as a full time or freelance developer.

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JS, PHP, LAMP Stack, Laravel, CI, Yii, MySQL

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/jKP4ot](https://goo.gl/jKP4ot)

Linkedin: [https://goo.gl/7MVezP](https://goo.gl/7MVezP)

SO: [https://goo.gl/n8aam3](https://goo.gl/n8aam3)

My agency portfolio: [https://goo.gl/ojNwe3](https://goo.gl/ojNwe3)

Email: sapkotabhupal+hn@gmail.com

------
Gyonka
SEEKING WORK -- Toronto, NYC, SF, Remote, and Willing to Travel

At Bonafero we use technology to help clients succeed.

\-----

Bonafero was founded in 2016 on the premise of results based business
transformation using technology and operational experience.

We leverage deep industry knowledge and partnerships to advance your business.
Bonafero excels at creating unique solutions in the intersection between
business and technology.

\-----

\- Mobile development (iOS, Android, Hybrid)

\- Web Development; Front & Backend (Angular, React, Node, Go, Rails, etc)

\- Legacy system maintenance and migration

\- Engineering leadership

\- Process and implementation consulting

Let's talk! Please mention HN in the subject line.

hello@bonafero.com

[http://www.bonafero.com](http://www.bonafero.com)

------
ridwanstudios
SEEKING WORK | Americans living in Jordan (GMT +2:00) | Remote

We're a 3 person, family run, full-stack web agency. We just launched our site
yesterday. We have extensive experience in both front and backend web
development, content writing, and design.

Current technology stack: NodeJS, ExpressJS, KeystoneJS, and MongoDB, though I
have 3+ years experience in the LAMP stack, too.

Website: [https://ridwanstudios.com](https://ridwanstudios.com) Github:
[https://github.com/nuratun](https://github.com/nuratun) Email: message @
ridwanstudios.com

------
pdwetz
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Westchester, NY Area

I can prototype new ideas, research technologies/trends, extend/maintain an
existing system, or quickly build out a one-off microsite. I can work solo or
in teams with equal ease. I'm a full stack programmer primarily using C#
(standard or .net core) for backend work, along with PHP for creating custom
WordPress and WooCommerce plugins/themes. Many years of experience with
jquery, bootstrap, etc., along with recent experience with Vue.

Portfolio - [https://wetzdev.com/](https://wetzdev.com/)

Email - my user name on gmail

------
chaskacreative
I'm a freelance Web/UI designer, Wordpress Consultant and Digital Media
Specialist seeking an ongoing remote part-time gig.

    
    
      Location: Cusco, Peru (8mo) & Seattle, USA (4mo)
      Remote: Yes 
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Wordpress, HTML, CSS, Photoshop, Sketch, XD, Firework, Premiere, Lightroom, Audacity, Google Analytics, Sublime, more. 
      Linkedin: https://linkedin.com/in/chaskacreative
      Resume: available on request
      Portfolio/Website: www.chaskacreative.com 
      Email: chaska at chaskacreative dot com
     

Thank you!

------
tonyvt2005
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Northern Virginia / Washington, D.C.

Web developer and product guy w/ 10+ years experience building apps from the
ground up. I've been the VP of Product and Engineering at ID.me over the past
6 years. Going full-time freelance at the end of the month. Talk to me about
your project!

Services:

\- Backend: Ruby, Ruby on Rails (open to other stacks)

\- Frontend: HTML, CSS/SCSS, JavaScript, React

\- product wireframing / mockups, building out UI prototypes with designers

Email: tony@29fx.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tonyvt2005/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tonyvt2005/)

------
arvindravi
SEEKING WORK | Remote | Dharamsala, India

Software Developer with 5 years of experience. I've experience working with
remote teams extensively and I've helped various startups build their MVPs
along with APIs.

Currently looking to take up iOS work. Fan of readable, and quality code.

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Heroku, Sinatra, Node, React, iOS, Swift, Postgres,
MongoDB, Sketch, After Effects,

Github: [https://github.com/arvindravi](https://github.com/arvindravi)

Website: [http://arvindravi.com](http://arvindravi.com)

Email: arvindravi43 at gmail

Rate: $50/hr

Willing to relocate: Yes

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK - Remote I can make web apps and tools for automation and web
scraping.

I use Django, Flask and Laravel for Web Apps and Web scrapers and automation
tools in Python.

Check some of my work here:-
[http://adnansiddiqi.me/projects/](http://adnansiddiqi.me/projects/)

I also blog at [http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me)

References/Feedback can be seen here:
[http://adnansiddiqi.me/testimonials.html](http://adnansiddiqi.me/testimonials.html)

Thanks

------
gnicholas
SEEKING FREELANCER | Palo Alto | Remote OK

Our startup has gotten some great press (The Atlantic, NPR, BBC), and now we
need a social media person to build campaigns around our past successes.

About us: BeeLine Reader
([http://www.BeeLineReader.com](http://www.BeeLineReader.com)) makes a
technology that makes reading on-screen easier, faster, and more efficient.
Our tools have been used to read 300 million pages by readers around the
world. Help us hit the 1B mark!

Please send a cover letter that shows that you've looked at our site/product:
contact@...

------
cascada
SEEKING WORK

Remote: yes

Location: SE Asia

Languages (primary): Ruby, Python, Haskell, C#, Rust, Elixir;

Languages (secondary): Perl 6, Java, Assembly, Scala, SQL, JavaScript, Idris;

Email: me@alexmaslakov.me

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-sites: [https://gildedhonour.com](https://gildedhonour.com) (CV, contacts,
projects)

=====================================

Hi, I'm Alex.

I'll solve your problem in something related to programming: web, mobile,
desktop, data science, machine learning, cyber security.

My rate is $50/h for short-term projects and 30h/h for long-term ones.

------
acconrad
SEEKING WORK (parttime) - Boston - Remote OK

Full-stack Developer / designer / product / UX with 9 years production
experience. My favorite stacks are Ruby/Rails, Elixir/Phoenix, and
Python/Flask on the backend, and Angular/React/Mithril on the front-end.

Portfolio here => [https://www.adamconrad.me](https://www.adamconrad.me) and
here => [https://github.com/acconrad](https://github.com/acconrad)

Always happy to talk! acconrad [at] protonmail [dot] com

------
ddorian43
SEEKING WORK / EU UTC+1 / Remote

Technologies: Python, Elastic-search/Solr, Postgresql/Mysql/rdbms, Cassandra,
Redis, nosql

Previously I've done entire SaaS apps, rest-apis, multi-(threaded/processes),
realtime analytics, adserver, product search engine. Worked for big co & small
startups.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/15x28iwoobfjn7d/Dorian%20Hoxha%20R...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/15x28iwoobfjn7d/Dorian%20Hoxha%20R...).

Email: Inside resume or inside the account page.

------
dizzystar
SEEKING WORK -- Remote. I live in the US and would like to work with US
companies.

Tech -- Python, Clojure, SQL (MySQL, PostgreSQL), PL/pgSQL, etc as needed.

My contracts mainly consist of figuring out how to debug the impossible, and
I'm pretty good at it. I'm willing to work on feature-additions and greenfield
projects, though I seldom get these. Open to both short-term and long-term.

email: dbtoomey@gmail.com

github: [https://github.com/dt1](https://github.com/dt1)

My starting charge is $75 / hour with a 4 hour minimum.

------
estromlund
SEEKING WORK - Berlin, Germany or Remote

Do you need an experienced iOS developer to build your MPV or take your app to
the next stage?

I'm from San Francisco but have been living in Berlin since 2014. I've worked
for startups, larger companies, agencies, and myself to build apps large and
small, and now I'm looking for new clients.

Find more about me and my work at
[https://www.erikstromlund.com](https://www.erikstromlund.com)

If you'd like to chat about working together -- erik@erikstromlund.com

------
driverdan
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Austin, TX, or US on site w/ per diem

I help early stage startups build their tech team. I work with you to identify
the skills you need, develop a hiring plan, and team structure.

I'm also taking on JavaScript projects, full stack or front end. I can bring
in other freelancers if you need a bigger team or other skills. I also have
significant Rails experience but prefer JS projects.

See my website at [http://driverdan.com](http://driverdan.com)

------
stuartq
SEEKING WORK Manchester (UK)/Remote

C#, MVC, SQL Server, Winforms, WPF, Xamarin.

15 years experience with the .net stack, building relevant solutions for
clients. Also offering mentoring for junior team members on clean coding.

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/stuart-quinn-
consultant/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/stuart-quinn-consultant/)
[http://quinnconsulting.co.uk](http://quinnconsulting.co.uk)

------
rebc
SEEKING FREELANCER – San Francisco, CA (Remote Ok)

Partially completed MVP readying to launch initial phase. Seeking ultra-savvy
full stack dev with superior back-end skills to finish up final features/data
feed/UAT.

-Node.JS and some light Ruby

-Restful API & RETS Datafeeds (Real Estate)

-AWS (Elastic Beanstalk, DynamoDB)

Must be highly proficient in large scale projects with ability to traverse 10+
repos. Communicate well and working independently are a must! Prefer project
based bids.

Email resume/projects = realestatestartupsf@gmail.com

------
kaizensoze
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE | NYC

iOS/backend developer

Years of experience in both Objective-C and Swift.

On the backend side, experience in many frameworks in Node.js, Python, Ruby,
PHP, and Java, including: Flask, Django, Bottle, Ruby on Rails, Express,
CodeIgniter, Drupal, and Spring MVC.

Backend stuff also includes performance tuning on the server and database end.

I also have experience in front-end stuff such as jQuery, Meteor, and Dojo.

Resume: [https://joegallo.nyc/](https://joegallo.nyc/)

------
rebc
Partially completed MVP readying to launch initial phase. Seeking ultra-savvy
full stack dev with superior back-end skills to finish up final features/data
feed/UAT.

-Node.JS and some light Ruby

-Restful API & RETS Datafeeds (Real Estate)

-AWS (Elastic Beanstalk, DynamoDB)

Must be highly proficient in large scale projects with ability to traverse 10+
repos. Communicate well and working independently are a must! Prefer project
based bids.

Send your CV and projects list that are relevant to
realestatestartupsf@gmail.com

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance

Python/Django/Mobile/React/React-Native, with extensive experience building of
web applications, e-commerce marketplaces. I've worked a lot AWS, Docker,
Ansible

I have a research background in data analysis. I also have experience with
Golang, React, Clojure, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn, nltk, TensorFlow etc.
Some recent examples from my portfolio:

* Airbase - Coming Soon. An app to manage hundreds of app subscriptions using virtual credit cards. [https://angel.co/airbase-1](https://angel.co/airbase-1)

* [http://www.moonliteapp.com](http://www.moonliteapp.com) \- An app for freelancers and clients to work together.

* [https://www.healthasaservice.co/](https://www.healthasaservice.co/) \- An HR analytics dashboard to manage company health events and employee health reports.

* [https://www.igrowfit.com](https://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* Turbotax CPA Select for Intuit, to help select accountants. Formerly Teaspiller.com

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform(for print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com)

You can look at
[http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio)

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Email: sidmitra.del+hn@gmail.com

------
gidan
SEEKING WORK - France - remotely

    
    
      Javascript, React, Angular, Backbone, Symfony2, CSS, Vim
    

I have strong experience in Javascript applications and beautiful user
interfaces. I love to build great products.

I'm currently looking for part-time or full-time work.

\---

Email: jules.bous at gmail

Website: [http://julesbou.net](http://julesbou.net)

Github: [https://github.com/julesbou](https://github.com/julesbou)

------
eropple
SEEKING WORK - Boston - Remote OK

Actually-full-stack developer with a recent focus (but by no means exclusive
focus) in devops and platform infrastructure. From SPAs to cloud architecture
to longer-term planning around your infrastructural processes and needs, I can
help you get your company where it needs to go.

[https://github.com/eropple](https://github.com/eropple) \- email's in my
profile.

------
crystalPalace
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Technologies: Python, Java, Android, SQL(SQLite and PostgreSQL), Linux,
Haskell, Yesod, AWS

Website: www.whiteboarddynamics.co

Email: contact@whiteboarddynamics.co

We are a 2 man team with 5+ years of experience in software development,
system administration, and information security . We specialize in Android,
functional programming, and full stack development. Contact us for a quote or
a free consultation to help your startup succeeds or to grow your business.

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

Hi, I'm Ram, a freelance web developer with six years of experience building
web applications for startups.

My expertise is in taking your idea and building it from scratch to the point
where it's a fully-functional web app that serves paying users.

Technologies used: Python, Django, Heroku, Git.

More information: [https://chipmunkdev.com/](https://chipmunkdev.com/)

------
ndrabins
SEEKING WORK

Location: Indianapolis, Indiana USA

Remote: Yes

Full Stack developer, UI design. I have experience building web apps from the
ground up. React/redux/django/firebase

email: noahdrabinsky@gmail.com

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed $9K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[http://breue.com/](http://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

My email: zach@breue.com

------
q1t
SEEKING WORK | GMT +8 | REMOTE

Currently working as a Elixir/Phoenix freelancer, about two years of
experience with Elixir and slightly less with Phoenix. I'm still a student
(CS) and internship is an option for me as well. You can find my contacts at
[https://sysashi.space](https://sysashi.space) or drop me an email -
sysashi.boris [at] google mail you know

------
canadiancreed
SEEKING WORK - Remote.

Currently based in Southern Ontario

I'm currently looking for back end development opportunities. I have
experience in multiple languages, mainly in the Java stack, and have worked
with companies ranging from brand new startups to world wide distrusted
corporate teams. Also have some experience with Python, Scala, and system
administration tasks as well.

Please contact me at creedis at gmail dot com

------
pryelluw
SEEKING WORK - Remote US Timezones

Python, Django, and JS.

No BS. Just unit tested code that works as required.

See my open source work:
[https://github.com/yelluw](https://github.com/yelluw)

Rates: 1500/week.

Have experience with other tech as well. I also do Alexa skills.

Get in touch either way. If I cant help you, Ill do my best to find someone
who will.

Contact: pryelluw@gmail.com

Please mention that you saw this here and get a 5% off the weekly rate.

------
pienight
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Mobile & web developer with a huge pile of experience in building iOS/Android
apps, web apps and beyond. Track record of building & shipping. I've been
specialising in building MVP's lately but I can do other things too! Also of
late I'm starting to get into AR, so there's that.

* React Native, Titanium, PhoneGap

* PHP, MySQL, Laravel, Codeigniter

* HTML5, CSS3, JS, jQuery, Vue.js

Email hello@darkpie.com.

I'm UK based.

------
dmitriy9000
SEEKING WORK | Remote, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

My technology stack: .NET (8+ years), ASP.NET MVC (6+ years), Angular1 (2
years), Angular2 (1 year), React (3 months), Aurelia (3 months), strong unit-
testing skills

CV: [https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/trash-evl/Resume-
Imperson...](https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/trash-evl/Resume-
Impersonated.docx)

Email: ducebod @ gmail

------
tania_n
SEEKING WORK - Anywhere-Remote Full Stack Java Engineer (3+ years of exp.)
Programming Languages Java (7, 8), JavaScript (Angular.js, JQuery), Angular 4
(TypeScript) I'm based in Ukraine, Lviv (UTC +3) and available for full-time
(or part-time) remote working with your team on different types of project.
You can reach me via email info@sevencollab.com

------
mhluongo
SEEKING FREELANCER | San Mateo, CA | ONSITE & REMOTE

Fold is a cryptocurrency payments company backed by a number of well-known
investors in the space. We're expanding into new currencies (Dash, Monero,
Zcash) and launching a new project built on Ethereum.

Crypto experience is great, but an adversarial mindset is the real
requirement.

Interested in breaking into the space? Email matt at foldapp.com!

------
ebel
SEEKING FREELANCER | KITEWIRE | Native Android Developer | REMOTE (U.S) or
Reno, NV., D.C | Full Time

Greetings!

We are Looking for a mid to senior level native Android developer. Excellent
benefits! For more info see below.

Android Developer:
[https://kitewire.com/index.cfm?action=main.jobs](https://kitewire.com/index.cfm?action=main.jobs)

~~~
jknightco
Are you seeking a Freelancer or a Full Time Android developer?

------
thazework
SEEKING WORK | NYC & TLV | Remote

I help businesses and entrepreneurs find success through Facebook ads. I've
worked with major brands, as well as taking multiple startups from launch to 7
figures in revenue. Customer acquisition is a specialty, as is generating B2B
leads.

Talk to me about how to pull together a strategy that will crush your sales
and lead objectives.

~~~
mkbkn
Hi, I left a note for you here:
[https://www.protectedtext.com/seekinghelp](https://www.protectedtext.com/seekinghelp)

Password is your username.

------
akrakesh
SEEKING WORK from anywhere around the world | ONLY REMOTE | I'm in India

I'm a web and mobile UI/UX designer.

Experience: 6 years

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Brand Identity design

\- HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in](http://radesign.in)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
artur_makly
SEEKING WORK | << REMOTE >>

Full-Stack Product Designer (+15yr)

    
    
      + Worked with Agencies, Startups, and launched my own products.
    
      + Have 4 Senior full-stack devs available too ( Node+RoR ) 
    
      work: https://design2dev.com
      
      email: artur @ design2dev.com
    
      CV: bit.ly/productDesigner
    
      Location: EST timezone

------
Lukor
SEEKING WORK Vienna (Austria)/remote

Web development (Django/Java Spring backend, Javascript frontend,
Postgres/Mysql/Oracle database) with focus on security

No long term support!

Contact me through mail ~@lukor.org or using any of the other possibilities at
[http://lukor.org#c](http://lukor.org#c)

------
juliankrispel
SEEKING WORK, Brighton UK, remote, julian[at]reactrocket[dot]com

I build interfaces for startups with react and react native and web based
editors with draft js.

I work on a fixed price basis only - You'll know what you get at what price.

My availability for October/November is filling up quickly, get in touch soon
so we can kickstart your project.

------
pjake
SEEKING WORK - Security Researcher/Penetration Tester (Remote only, based in
Tel-Aviv)

IDF Alumnus. 6+ years of experience in pentesting web/applications and
infrastructures of any kind, with vast knowledge in cybersecurity oriented
topics (reverse engineering, defense&offense etc).

Contact: jake.pentesting@outlook.com

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote

iOS developer looking for new projects. Have experience with both Objective-C
and Swift.
[http://nickpetrov.weebly.com/portfolio.html](http://nickpetrov.weebly.com/portfolio.html)
Feel free to get in touch at nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com for more info.

------
jakzaizzat
SEEKING WORK - MALAYSIA / REMOTE

I'm a front-end developer from Malaysia. My job normally working on PSD
slicing and working on custom WordPress development.

[https://epalvalley.com](https://epalvalley.com)

Let me know if you like to work together. hi@epalvalley.com

------
amitgupta15
SEEKING WORK - LOS ANGELES AREA / REMOTE

Full stack developer with 15 years of experience. Great track record with the
clients.

Technologies: Java, Javascript, Node.js, AngularJS, React, Spring, MongoDB,
MySql

Resume: [http://amitgupta.io](http://amitgupta.io)

Email: amitgupta15@gmail.com

------
goodnews3879
SEEKING WORK / remote / Los Angeles

I have been doing full stack web work for about 20 years. I also have a good
understanding of conversion funnels and UX

Technologies: ReactJS, Python, Flask, Django, Redis, Redshift, Postgres,
MySQL, AWS, Linux, NodeJS

brendon at aphex dot io

------
radikalus
SEEKING FREELANCER -- REMOTE -- SF, USA

Looking for freelancer to convert some reasonably math heavy matlab scripts to
python. (numpy/scipy) Domain is controls with focus on kalman filtering
particularly UKFs.

contact me at jrg dot search at gmail

------
adamqureshi
SEEKING FREELANCER

NYC.Remote doable USA BASED

With / ethereum development expertise

Gig based work 15-20 hours / week.

Gigs type engagements from start ups where they need to develop a PoC/MVP on a
consulting basis, these are often Ethereum related start ups

1099

$50/hr

contact(at)qureshimedia.com

mention HN+eth in subject

------
kyrieak
SEEKING WORK SF Bay Area, US Remote Possible
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kyrieak/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kyrieak/)

------
technothirst
SEEKING WORK - remote or London UX Designer / PM About me
[http://victorbercaru.com/](http://victorbercaru.com/)

Especially interested in HealthTech.

------
fadelakin
SEEKING WORK - US / Remote

I'm a fullstack and Android developer with 3 years experience both in the
industry and freelancing.

Skills:

\- Node.js

\- React.js

\- Android

\- Python

\- Django

\- Docker

\- AWS

email: temidayoadelakin@gmail.com

linkedin: [https://linkedin.com/in/tmidao](https://linkedin.com/in/tmidao)

------
snappyTertle
SEEKING WORK - New York, NYC, Remote

Freelance developer with 5+ years of experience from companies such as Google,
Uber, and various startups.

Elixier, Pheonix, Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, React, React Native

------
saosebastiao
SEEKING FREELANCER | Seattle | Remote or Local

Looking for someone with a strong functional and visual webapp design savvy
that can take over layout, color, and design of my webapp. Must have strong
skills with SCSS and webpack. The webapp is written with Typescript, React,
and Mobx, and while it might be helpful to be familiar with those, my primary
concern is mobile-friendly design and layout.

Send portfolio, or links to verifiable design work to
saosebastiao1982@gmail.com

I'll evaluate the portfolio and if I feel like we have a possible match, I'll
pay you $60/hr for up to 4 hours of work for a trial period. Rates will be
negotiable after that.

------
aurri
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Design aware frontend perfectionist.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
adamqureshi
SEEKING FREELANCER | NYC, USA

Remote doable.

Javascript guru who is STRONG using ionic framework.

Gig pays around $50hr.

GIG: Help with Mobile app built using ionic framework.

contact@qureshimedia.com

1099.

